# 'Million Muslim March' tries Hijack of '2 Million Bikers to DC' Rally



## kwflatbed

While the "Million Muslim March on DC" has fueled a wide range of US reactions, major event organizers for a rival US protest group were treated to a rather remarkable episode of infiltrative subterfuge from both the Million Muslim March group and its stealthy media disciples behind the scenes.
It was the much earlier idea of a Ground Zero mosque from the US Islamic movement which sparked a firestorm of US controversy when announced in May of 2010. Now, the controversy surrounds an already infamous "Million Muslim March on DC," slated for 9/11/13, and coming exactly one year after the 2012 deaths of Ambassador Stevens and three others at the hands of Islamic terrorists in Benghazi.
But, there is one particularly patriotic group of Americans who have a serious problem with the Million Muslim March idea, and it's not exactly your ordinary political action group. In an outraged response to what many consider to be an ongoing insult to the memory of 9/11 by Islamists, America's prolific and often rough-riding Bikers have taken issue with the radical Muslim group and are planning a counter-rally ride in DC to voice their opposition titled, the "2 Million Bikers to DC" rally, also to be held on 9/11.
The Biker Group organizers state that what many may not initially understand is the fact that the Million Muslim March group is not exactly your typical religious protest group, either. Below is the Muslim group's direct initial statement on the planned protest march from a January press conference held in New York:

http://www.examiner.com/article/mil...of-2-million-bikers-to-dc-rally#disqus_thread


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Muslims marching on 9/11? Srsly? 

You don't think you could change the date maybe? To something a lot less involved with your religion flying planes into buildings?


----------



## Johnny Law

I hope the OMG have a field day with the so called "religion of peace"


----------



## LGriffin

Pretty smart how AMPAC expounded upon their disdain for our country and it's legal system.



> Polls show that more than 80% of Muslims globally, and two-thirds of American Muslims, believe that 9/11 was an inside job - and these polls undoubtedly understate the real numbers. Yet the corporate media, dominated by Jewish Zionists, has refused to allow Muslims' perspective on 9/11 to even be heard, much less debated. To this day, most Americans falsely believe that Muslims accept the official story of 9/11.
> 
> 9/11 was used to shut down the free speech rights of Muslim Americans - and not just about 9/11. Sami al-Arian, America's leading Muslim political organizer, was harassed and imprisoned after 9/11 for the crime of publicly stating his strong opposition to the apartheid state of Israel. At his trial, jurors were swayed by graphic footage of Israelis maimed by suicide bombers. The prosecution implied that al-Arian was responsible for these acts of violence simply because he was Palestinian, Muslim, and opposed to Israeli apartheid.
> 
> Another American Muslim leader, Imam Luqman Ameen Abdullah of Detroit, Michigan, was murdered by the FBI in 2009 in reprisal for his statements criticizing US imperialism and injustice. His body was riddled with 19 bullet holes in an FBI raid reminiscent of the FBI murders of Fred Hampton and other Black Panthers in the 1960s.
> 
> Imam Abdullah is not the only American Muslim killed by US authorities for his political views. Among the better-known cases is that of scholar Anwar al-Awlaki, who, along with his son and grandson, were murdered by cowardly drone strikes in Yemen. Al-Awlaki was imprisoned, tortured, mischaracterized as a "terrorist," and finally murdered by US authorities due to his outspoken opposition to the 9/11-triggered war on Islam.
> 
> Another influential, politically-engaged American Muslim, the scientist Dr. Aafia Siddiqui, was kidnapped, raped and tortured by US authorities who disapproved of her political views. Like so many other American Muslim leaders, she was tried in a kangaroo court on ridiculous trumped-up charges in order to silence her eloquent voice.
> 
> The FBI and other secret police agencies, along with Israeli Mossad spin-offs such as the ADL, have used both federal agents and hired criminals to infiltrate, surveil, and terrorize mosques since 9/11, chilling Muslims' rights of free speech and free association. A key FBI goal has been to entrap young, naive Muslims into appearing complicit in FBI-concocted "terror plots."
> As of 2006, the US had already kidnapped and tortured more than 80,000 Muslims worldwide, according to the UK _Guardian_. Today, that number has undoubtedly grown into the hundreds of thousands. Virtually all are innocent of any acts of violence. Many have been targeted because they are the most charismatic and outspoken leaders, or the best organizers, in the Muslim community.​


----------



## RodneyFarva

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Muslims marching on 9/11? Srsly?
> 
> You don't think you could change the date maybe? To something a lot less involved with your religion flying planes into buildings?


I'am all about the right to freedom of speech and religion. but holding a march on that date is nothing more than a provocation of aggression towards the United States. they, the "muslim community" are looking for nothing more but a reaction. So I say let them march, let them look like amoral fools and show the U.S. who they truly are.


----------



## Guest

You say Million Muslim March and this is the only thing I can think off


----------



## Killjoy

I tried to read the comments on the link, but they are truly sickening. Anyone who thinks that 9-11 was an inside job is a kook, plain and simple, right up there with "faked moon landing" and "little green men" conspiracy nut jobs.

If these people were truly interested in peace with the West they wouldn't pick such a tragic date for this event.


----------



## kwflatbed

Report: DC denies permit for 9/11 bikers; Planners move ahead anyway










In response to the planned "Million Muslim March" in Washington, D.C., on 9/11, bikers announced their own rival 2 Million Biker Ride. This weekend, news surfaced on blogs and Twitter that D.C. had denied the bikers an event permit.
Washington DC has DENIED our permit for a no-stop ride through Washington DC. We find this regretful for the residents and businesses of that great city, and humbly offer our apologies. What could have been a one or two hour ride through will now likely be an all day event. We will be obeying all laws. We will be stopping at all stoplights, stop signs, and yielding to all pedestrians.
RESIDENTS AND BUSINESSES OF WASHINGTON DC: On behalf of the National "2 Million Bikers to DC" Team, please accept our sincere apologies. We did the right thing and went through the proper channels to secure a no-stop permit to ride through your great city. We wanted to ride an established route, which would have taken us past the Viet Nam Memorial to the Lincoln Memorial, across the bridge into Virginia, and that's it! We would have been completely out of Washington DC, and your city would have been back to normal.
The National Team fully expected our permit to be rejected, and have already drafted a Plan-B.

http://twitchy.com/2013/09/08/report-dc-denies-permit-for-911-bikers-planners-move-ahead-anyway/


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Put the Hell's Angels out in front, the Blue Knights in the rear, and the Outlaws somewhere in the middle, so no matter what portion of the March the turban tops try to screw with, they'll be sorry


----------



## kwflatbed

*The 911 Justice for Benghazi Rally Organizers Invite the '2 Millions Bikers to DC" to Join them on Capitol Hill*









"We welcome the 'Bikers Benghazi Brigade'
with Open Arms to join our Justice for
Benghazi Rally as we already have a permit."
-- Mitchell Mason, Rally Organizer

Washington D.C. - Today the Justice for Benghazi Rally Organizers, Patriots4America and Special Operations Speaks invite the 2 Million Bikers to ride into the Capitol as 'Bikers for the Benghazi 4' and join their approved and permitted rally on the Capitol West Lawn at 12:30-6:00 pm on September 11, 2013.

We welcome the Bikers to participate in the Justice for Benghazi Rally and will even offer some speaking slots.

- See more at: http://specialoperationsspeaks.com/...oin-them-on-capitol-hill#sthash.2SzeqQqO.dpuf


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Just do what the "Occupy Wall St" Boston division did, and march whenever you want, oh wait they were White House and DemocRATic Party approved...


----------



## kwflatbed

#2MBikers

WASHINGTON, D.C. Get Ready for the 2 Million BIKERS COMING to VISIT OUR GREAT CAPITOL

(Photo from Rolling Thunder pictured here)

TAKE OUR WARNING NOTICE

TODAY WE COME TO YOU in PEACE
to HONOR 9/11/2001
to REMEMBER THE VICTIMS
to RESPECT THE HEROES
to PAY TRIBUTE to the DEAD
to VIEW THE MEMORIALS
to PLEASANTLY RIDE

TODAY WE DO NOT COME
to argue with any
to fight, against any
to protest any lawful assembly
to prohibit HUMAN RIGHTS
to violate any of your laws

WE COME THIS DAY
TOTALLY IN PEACE
So, YOU know we will come again
With a second wave - and, many more - the roars therefrom have never been heard by you before

THAT DAY FEAR US

We will bring ALL THE PEOPLE
THEY WILL STAND AND SHOUT 
Your walls of indifference will CRUMBLE 
THEY WILL JOIN US AND VOTE you from your IVORY PALACES 
and from YOUR LOFTY PUBLIC OFFICES wherein YOU BETRAY THEM

FEAR NOT TODAY

FEAR OUR RETURN

WE ARE AMERICAN BIKERS

WE ARE THE PEOPLE


----------



## Hush

I hope there is an issue, I hope the police are busy doing other things, and I hope the bikers ride off leaving anyone who gets in their way naked and bleeding in the street.


----------



## kwflatbed

BREAKING NEWS: Here is a picture just in From DC. Bikers as far as the eye can see outside and surrounding the Harley Shop for several City Blocks for the 2 Millions Bikers to DC Ride & Rally! They Roll out for the Ride at 11:00 AM through the streets of the Capitol! Let's hope someone rides up the steps of the Capitol like D-Day did in Animal House! PLEASE SHARE!

SILENCE IS CONSENT!

PLEASE SHARE THIS!!!...


----------



## kwflatbed




----------



## mpd61

*I am off this week! IF I had ANY notion that this was brewing, my bike and my ass would have been there! *
* *


----------



## kwflatbed

*Make That 1 Million Bikers to DC and Counting: DC Police Report Nearly 1 Million Riders in DC*
www.conservativerefocus.com
2 Million Bikers to DC Co-Founder Belinda Bee is now indicating that at approximately 1:00 pm, the DC Police have counted nearly 1 Mllion Bikers on the streets of DC, so far.


----------



## RodneyFarva

that is awesome!


----------



## pahapoika

that's a great showing for such short notice !

wish I was there.


----------



## kwflatbed

Not a blip on the National Ballkissing Company evening news.


----------



## Joel98

kwflatbed said:


> Not a blip on the National Ballkissing Company evening news.


And that's why they are losing ratings and viewership.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

kwflatbed said:


> Not a blip on the National Ballkissing Company evening news.


Bet they are reporting on the 25-50 mooze-lams that showed up though...


----------



## kwflatbed

*Published on Sep 11, 2013 *
SMASH THE LIKE BUTTON!!! AMERICA RULES!!!
Virginia State Troopers stop traffic and escort 500+ patriot riders through Stafford, VA onto I-95 North (which they shut down for this!) as they roll toward DC to take part in the 2 Million Bikers to DC event to honor those who perished on 11 Sep 2001.






This is also a good read:
9/11 Bikers Send Strong Message to Muslims: Can You Hear Us Now?​Read more at http://janmorganmedia.com/2013/09/911-bikers-versus-islam-dc/#4svFqTplV8KXsJm1.99​​


----------



## Inspector71

YEEEEEEE HAWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kwflatbed

2 Millions Bikers to DC
PRAYERS & KIND WORDS FOR FALLEN BIKER: JIMMY BOYD
***EDITED 9-12-13-- 8:26 AM IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO DONATE TO JIMMY, HERE IS THE OFFICIAL DONATION LINK 
http://www.gofundme.com/4a8stk

OUR PAGE JUST RECEIVED THIS MESSAGE AND WE WANT TO SHARE IT SO YOU CAN PRAY FOR AND ENCOURAGE JIMMY HERE. WE WILL MAKE SURE HE SEES THIS POST. THANK YOU PATRIOTS!

~~~

"Just wanted to know if you guys could give a shout out to a very long friend and fellow biker buddy of mine who laid his bike down last night in Hagerstown, MD on his way to DC for the rally.

This man is a real brother Biker and Vietnam vet who bleeds red white and blue. His name is Jimmy Boyd.I know you all have been busy. So I am sending it again from my computer in case for some reason it did not send right from my phone. Thank you all so much and awesome job today.

I could not be more proud seeing my fellow patriots standing their ground and standing up for the American Spirit. I could not find anyone to cover my shift today at the firehouse otherwise I would have been there. Maybe next year. I just know it would mean the world to him if you guys would just say hi and something to him. he was broken hearted that he could not make it." RJ SLAYMAKER

~~~

JIMMY, WE ARE SO SORRY THIS HAPPENED, AND WE ARE SO PROUD THAT YOU TRIED TO GET TO DC TODAY. WE HOPE YOU RECOVER QUICKLY AND THAT YOU ARE RIDING AT THE FRONT WITH US NEXT TIME! GOD BLESS YOU, SIR AND THANK YOU MOST OF ALL FOR YOUR SERVICE TO OUR COUNTRY! WE LOVE YOU!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Best part is how many mooslimbs attended their 1 000 000 000 mooslimb march......
21! thats not 21 thousand or 21 hundred TWENT-FUCKIN-ONE mooslimbs showed up!
'Merica...fuck yeah!


----------



## HousingCop

http://weaselzippers.us/2013/09/11/number-of-people-who-showed-up-for-million-muslim-march-21/

Yeah...... but all 21 were REAL ANGRY!

3rd pic shows that great podium they had..... 4 milk crates stacked & taped together.


----------



## FAPD

Twenty-one? Seriously!? HA HA


----------



## Guest

One of these scumbags to show up for anything on 9/11 is one too many.
I hope all 21 ended up on some sort of list. I know most of us here are in at least one list of Comrade Holden some where


----------



## Hush

From what I've seen, without verification, is that the DC traffic cams didn't show any motorcycles and in one case were clearly looped. Would be interesting to know more. 
And just think what could have been accomplished if all 1.4 MILLION bikers decided to storm the White House and the Capital building and throw the occupants out into the street....nice to know we could muster that kind of army on short notice.


----------



## kwflatbed

A PATRIOT BIKER'S FIRST-HAND ACCOUNT OF THE RIDE TO DC
Ray Gotty left this in a comment on this page, we thought it worth sharing with all of you. It had me cheering! What an inspiring summary of his view of the ride.
(*Photo is not Ray Gotty, see below story.)

~~~
I left New Jersey on 9/10/13 to break up ride, had to meet new bro's from Sewel area at 5:30 AM. There was 6 of us. We took back roads to Del Mem Bridge. As we got closer to Fort Washington HD the number of bikes grew, the adrenalin started pumping.

When we got to Fort Washington....Damn what a sight. Bikes, Thousands, what a sight. The trip to Washington was amazing.

People on bridges, along the road, fire engines with ladders raised with OLD GLORY hanging, law enforcement giving thumbs up, still makes my hair raise.

Yes we saw you and you saw us.

I SALUTE all that where here.

Of course, Washington and the media ignored us, what did you expect. We are the PATRIOTS especially those who rode, Law Enforcement, Fire Departments, ex Military.

You have my Respect.

They are not the lowly biker as some may perceive, they are the ones who protect you and I everyday.

We are Main Stream AMERICA, We are Awake, We are Strong, We are ONE!

You can IGNORE us Washington and main stream media. But guess again. The Lion is awake and getting STRONGER.

No longer will we be SILENT. Next year I hope we not only see twice as many bikes, but the American Truckers with their rigs, for those with cars and buses for those who do not ride, all those who believe in what this country was built on: THE CONSTITUTION of THE UNITED STATES.

This is AMERICA Land of the Free Home of The Brave.

9/11/14 -- LETS RIDE!

~~THANKS FOR RIDING, RAY GOTTEY~~

*PICTURED; MARK GARBER; PHOTO CREDIT ANASTASIA JACOBY

do not trust the government


----------



## kwflatbed

October 11-13th


----------



## pahapoika

let the revolution begin !!!


----------

